# Savage ?



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone hear a rumor that Savage may bring back the Model 99?

I missed buying one of the last run of the 99 with the straight stock in 250/3000 back in the early 70's. They had one a Home of Economy and I looked at about 3 or 4 different times finally made up my mind went back to get it and it was gone. I still get an empty feeling in my gut when I think about it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I had not heard that, nothing on the Savage site about it. I think it would be a good thing though. I killed my first deer with a rifle with one in .243. Nice rifles.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

As long as they make a better safety. That was the reason I had to sell mine. I am left handed and I really liked that rifle but the safety has much to be desired. I guess they could make it on both sides and that would be great.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

haven't heard about it but I would like to see it if they are modeled after the earlier ones with the narrower foreend the ones made later look goofy to me. I own one in 300 savage, people say they can't group under 1" but I have three loads that will do it if I am on that day.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I recall that Savage stopped making the model 99 not so much because of the cost of production, they could always increase the price, but because the tooling in the factory just wore out after all those years.


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

bought a new mod.93 classic in 17.hmr had to send it back had a bad barrell and would not feed from the clip will see what happens will not buy another savage :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry don't do savages!! / stevans


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

deadyote said:


> bought a new mod.93 classic in 17.hmr had to send it back had a bad barrell and would not feed from the clip will see what happens will not buy another savage :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


 savage is giving me a new gun hope its a shooter


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

deadyote I guess every company makes a lemon on ocasion. Yours is the first savage I ever heard of that is not a real shooter.


----------



## Dakota6gun (Dec 4, 2008)

People said:


> deadyote I guess every company makes a lemon on ocasion. Yours is the first savage I ever heard of that is not a real shooter.


Absolutely. See how the new gun shoots before you decide you'll never buy another Savage. They are generally tack drivers and extremely durable rifles. I have a 300WSM that will shoot factory ammo in three shot groups of less than 1/2". Savage makes great rifles. I hope your new one shoots one hole groups. Savages are generally capable of it.


----------



## Backwoods270 (Nov 22, 2008)

yes, I have heard that they are working out the glitches, and the model 99 should be back out by 2010


----------



## VagabondSouth (Dec 16, 2008)

While I have shot a lot of pistol and shotgun in my past, I am new to rifle shooting. Perhaps fired 120 rounds of .308 (recently), 500 of .223 (a couple of years ago) and a few hundred .22LR. This is relevant because I recently bought a Savage 11FL in .308 Win and put a Leupold VX-I 3-9X40 on it. The image above is more or less a rookie with a Harris bipod at the bench shooting Federal Gold Medal Match 168 SMK at 100 yards. (Groups well with the Gamekings as well!) The target has 1" squares - you've seen them, 14" x 14" overall size. I have no spotting scope, and I could not see the holes with the scope, so I stopped after 8 shots. I was looking for holes about 2" higher where my hunting loads were hitting. I had picked up the wrong box and actually thought I was missing the target! Widest spread center to center is 1 1/8 inch. I cannot attribute this group to any skill on my part, but the rifle should get some credit.

Gun and scope for less than $700, delivered. Mounted it myself, boresighted and zeroed myself. Could not be happier. Killed a wild hog with it last weekend as well!

Back on topic, I'll be going to the SHOT show next month in Orlando as a guest of a big exhibitor and I'll see if I can get any intel on the Model 99 - I'm suddenly a big Savage fan!
Still smiling....

VagabondSouth


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

If Savage brings back the Model 99 I don't care how much it cost I will buy one.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Vagabondsouth,

My opinion only.........

Very good group,,,,,,,but it may have even been smaller with sand bags as opposed to the bipod :beer:


----------



## VagabondSouth (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Zogman. Sandbags probably would have been better, though I have never shot from them. The Bipod is easy and you can use it to dial in the scope to the load - I was trying for "minute of deer" accuracy.

The point being that the Savage can shoot! The only problem I've had with it was trying to follow the instruction manual "tip" on loading 4+1, and it won't always feed right then. 3+1 works everytime, and if you need more than that....it must be SHTF time!

Since the gun is fairly new to me, I am impressed! The trigger will make a better shot of most folks, and the spongy recoil pad allows you to shoot a lot of practice if you're so inclined. I am really enjoying it.

The group of three below the main group was, I think, when I was holding the leg of the bipod with my off hand. I think I'll watch that next time I am at the range.

VagabondSouth


----------

